
Why Isn't Apple Doing Better? - charlesism
http://seekingalpha.com/article/4055719-apple-better
======
charlesism

        > Could you ever imagine Steve Jobs spending $5B on 
        > a new Apple campus full of cushy environs to 
        > coddle Apple engineers like a 100,000 fitness center 
        > or a movie theater?
    

I'm pretty sure he did just that, so "yes" :)

